# Polaris suspension swap



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

I have a 95 with a standard 7" suspension. Can i put a xtra 10 or xtra12 in this sled.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I don't ride a Polaris but have found forums like this one to be very helpful.

http://www.hardcoresledder.com/


----------



## Jimbo 09 (Jan 28, 2013)

I believe you can do the swap. You would just have to measure out and drill new holes for the front tunnel bolts. Search on google or hardcore sledder and you will find the information that you need.


----------



## kozal01 (Oct 11, 2010)

Sure can. Heck I swapped a Polaris skid frame into my Yamaha a few years ago. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Yes you can, but first you need to make sure the suspension comes from the same generation. If not it can be a pain. 

You need to measure the distance from the front track drive gear to the center of the front mounting bolt. Then you need to measure the distance from the top of the tunnel down to the center of the mounting bolt. Then you need to measure the distance from the front track drive gear to the center of the rear mounting bolt and from the top of the tunnel to the center of the rear mounting bolt.

Take into consideration if you have a studded track and a liquid cooled sled. You need to make sure at full compressed suspension your studs do not hit the heat the exchangers if they do. You will need to limit the compression of the suspension


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

bigcountrysg said:


> Take into consideration if you have a studded track and a liquid cooled sled. You need to make sure at full compressed suspension your studs do not hit the heat the exchangers if they do. You will need to limit the compression of the suspension


Compression of the suspension has little to do with studs hitting the heat exchangers, because the top of the track runs on fixed wheels and the drive shaft. You would have this problem if you mount the suspension too high in the tunnel or if your track is too loose.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I've done it with an xtra10 out of a 95 XLT going into a 91 Indy Trail 500. There are images somewhere with dimensions measured from the drive shaft you will need. Also, you might need to move the mounting reinforcement plates. I suggest you get some solid rivets and rivet the plates into place when moving them. Looks way better than using small screws/nuts. I can dig up those dimensions when I get some time, if you'd like.


----------



## spoonfed (Jan 8, 2011)

Crazy Axe said:


> I've done it with an xtra10 out of a 95 XLT going into a 91 Indy Trail 500. There are images somewhere with dimensions measured from the drive shaft you will need. Also, you might need to move the mounting reinforcement plates. I suggest you get some solid rivets and rivet the plates into place when moving them. Looks way better than using small screws/nuts. I can dig up those dimensions when I get some time, if you'd like.


If you dont mind that would be great 
Thanks.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

spoonfed said:


> If you dont mind that would be great
> Thanks.


I think this is the one I used









btw if it's hard to read, it says 5 1/4" (on center) from top of tunnel (both front and rear mounting holes) and from the flat of the driveshaft, 11 5/8" (on center) to the first hole and 23 1/16" (on center) from the first hole to the second hole.


----------

